# How to remove a Massey 245 loader



## Jessebg (Mar 8, 2015)

I wanted to know if anyone has any experience removing a 232 loader from a Massey 245. I have done this before on other tractors but remember there being supports that are used to support the arms when the bucket is on the ground.


----------

